# PC mit High End Wasserkühlung



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Habe bald vor, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Den stelle ich mir bei "one.de" zusammen. Eine Frage habe ich aber bezüglich der CPU Kühlung. Ich kann einen einfachen CPU Kühler auswählen oder für 10 € mehr eine High End Wasserkühlung einbauen lassen. Meine Frage ist: Ist eine Wasserkühlung grundsätzlich empfehlenswert oder ist ein normaler CPU Kühler ausreichend? Gibt es etwas besonderes, was man beachten muss, falls man eine Wasserkühlung einbauen lässt?

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Für 10€ mehr? 

Eine "High-End Wasserkühlung" kostet so ca. 200-300€ CPU-only. Ich spar mir mal die Beantwortung deiner Fragen und frage selber:
Bestehst du darauf bei one.de zu kaufen?
Wir können dir hier ne bessere und preiswertere Konfiguration zusammenstellen und wenn das geklärt ist können wir auch über ne Wakü reden.
Eine one.de "High-End Wasserkühlung" für 10€ würde ich mir niemals verbauen lassen, nichtmal für Geld.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich kann Professor Frink nur zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Ja, der PC hat nur für 10€ extra eine Wasserkühlung, da er ohnehin schon sehr teuer ist (~1730€). Das sind die Spezifikationen des PCs:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H (Chipsatz: Z77/ATX)
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K 4x 3.5 Ghz
CPU Kühler: High End Wasserkühlung, intern (oder Prolimatech Panther)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16384MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1333MHz (PC3-10600) (4x 4GB)
Grafikkarte: 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort
Festplatte: 2000 GB SATA III, 5900upm, 64MB
Laufwerk: BLU-RAY Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk
Gehäuse: IN WIN Dragon Rider Big-Tower (ATX) (schwarz)
Netzteil: 700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX PCI-E

Und halt Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit.

Klar, ich wäre gerne offen für etwas Preiswerteres, bei one.de hatte ich halt alle Komponenten, die ich gerne hätte. Ich bin natürlich für andere Empfehlungen offen. 

Edit: Das sagt one.de über die Wasserkühlung:

Lebenszeit: 50.000 Stunden​ Kühlung von mehreren Komponenten möglich​ Geräuschpegel: <28 dBA​ Spannung/Energie: 12VDC/2.5W​ Systemleistung: Rth ≈ 0.13 °C/W​ Tests: 100% auf Heliumdurchsickern geprüft​ Kühlblockleistung: Rth ≈ 0.06 °C/W​ Flüssigkeit: Ungiftige, nicht brennbare Flüssigkeit, welche sich nicht mit Temepraturveränderungen ausweitet ​                                                                                                                                                         Anwendungsbereich: ausgeschaltet -40°C/70°C, im
Betrieb 5°C/35°C
Materialien: Plastik für Gehäuse und Schläuche​Komplianz: UL, CER, RoHS. Schlag und Erschütterung
        entsprechend Iec 60068
Pumpe: Asetek eigene AC/DC hybrid Technologie mit hochpräzisen keramischen Lagern​                                                    Radiator: 120 x 120mm


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Das ist alles andere als Highend: http://www.one.de/shop/optioninfo/popup_option46.html#asetek_intern_wasser
Scheint mir eine Kompaktkühlung zu sein. Die weder Fisch noch Fleisch sind.

Für den Rest am besten im richtigen Unterforum nachfragen.
Aber was schlecht aussieht:
NT ich vermute ein System oder ein altes Pure Power


----------



## ludscha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Sehe ich auch so wie Professor Frink und turbosnake 

200-300€ sind Standard für ne WaKü, meine is High-End, kostet nur so 1500 flocken


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Ansonsten könntest du auch bei Mindfactory Kaufen + Zusammenbauen lassen.

Ist die Ganze HW so wie sie da ist, für dich Pflicht? 

Ansonsten könnte man noch an ein paar Ecken ein Paar Euro sparen. (Zb 16GbRam (Habe auch 16Gb aber bekam sie im Presi zu 8))


----------



## ludscha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Er könnte es auch bei HW zusammenstellen und und bauen lassen.

1730 Flocken und nicht mal ne SSD


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Danke für eure Antworten erstmal. Die Komponenten würde ich so gerne beibehalten, aber gerne würde ich ein paar Euro sparen. Eine SSD möchte ich nicht, da ich denke, dass es ein recht kurzer Spaß ist, bis sie dann ihre volle Power nicht mehr entfaltet.


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Was die SSD angeht musst du dir das so vorstellen:

Ein Audi R8 mit 10 Zylindern ist selbst wenn 9 davon defekt sind, auf einem Zylinder immer noch schneller unterwegs als ein Trabi.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Also das System was du da gepostet hast kostet in die Einzelteile zerlegt erstmal nur ca. 1500€. 
Schonmal 230€ gespart. Weitere Anmerkungen:
a) Was willst du mit 16GB Ram? Sofern du keine HD-Videos anspruchsvoll bearbeitest oder 3D-Modeller bist reichen dir 8GB.
b) Muss es definitiv ein Blu-Ray Player+Brenner sein oder ist das nur Spielerei?
c) Ein Gehäuse für 100€? Es gibt gute(auch gutaussehende) für die Hälfte.
d) Soundkarte? Bist du anspruchsvoller Hörer mit anspruchsvoller Anlage? Wenn nein, lass es.
e) 3770k? Ein 3570k ist kaum langsamer, für Gamer genauso geeignet und kostet 100€ weniger.

Was willst du denn mit dem Rechner machen? Welche Monitorauflösung hast du? Willst du übertakten? Daran hängt auch ob du ne Wakü (ne richtige ) in Erwägung ziehen solltest.

*edit:*
Zum Thema SSD:
Quark, wenn du das Geld hast, *HOL DIR EINE.* Eine SSD ist das einzige Mittel mit dem du den Rechner über viele Monate extrem beschleunigen kannst. Für ne SSD würde ich sogar an Prozessor und Grafikkarte sparen. Ausgereift sind sie mittlerweile auch und wenn du alle deine Daten darauf backupst (sind ja net viele) bist du komplett auf der sicheren Seite, die hersteller sind sehr kulant beim austauschen.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## ludscha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Alle hier im Forum wissen das die Crucial M4 sehr Ausfallsicher ist.


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Ja, aber ist die SSD denn wirklich so sehr von Vorteil? Die haben doch heutzutage recht wenig Speicherkapazität und dienen nur für Beschleunigung einiger für den Anwender wichtiger Programme/Spiele. Ich nutze lieber eine einfache große 2TB Festplatte, mit der ich dann nicht soviel Krimskrams hab. Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber irgendwie bin ich mir immer noch unsicher wegen SSDs und so.

Aber zurück zum Thema Wasserkühlung.

Edit: Wow, ihr Antwortet ja hier wie im Chat, haha.  Also zu den Fragen folgendes:

a) Ich spiele so einige Simulatoren, wie RW3 TS2012 (vielleicht kennts ja jemand) und der Simulator ist sehr Speicherhungrig, besonders bei Strecken mit vielen Objekten
b) Ja, denn ich möchte ja noch in Zukunft mir einige Blu-Ray Filme kaufen. Ich brenne mir ab und zu einige Daten auf DVDs und CDs.
c) Also mir hat der IN WIN ganz gut gefallen, vor allem weil er eine blaue LED Beleuchtung hat und viele Kühler. Vor allem der große 220mm Kühler hat mich überzeugt.
d) Ich bin Gamer und Musiker, deshalb brauche ich eine Soundkarte für EAX in RW3 und ASIO beim Musizieren.
e) Ich würde gerne den neuesten Ivy Bridge Prozessor haben, da ich mich vorher für den i7-2700K entschieden hatte, jedoch sah, dass es den i7-3770K für denselben Preis gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Dazu sind wir im falschen Unterforum.

Aber bei den Ram Preisen würde ich mir 16GB reinhauenm kostet ja nut 30€ mehr.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Eine SSD beschleunigt das komplette OS sehr stark und greift genau da wo dir selbst die stärkste Graka nicht hilft, im täglichen Desktopgebrauch den man fast immer unterschätzt.
Also mein Tipp, hol dir eine. Es flasht dich echt und hält sehr lange an.

Das Thema Wasserkühlung können wir erst besprechen wenn du über Wasserkühlungen und nicht diesen komischen PisseQuirl (  ) von one reden willst. Diese ganzen Daten ist doch nur rumreden um den heißen Brei. Wär das Ding repräsentativ würden sie sagen wasfüreine das genau ist.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Na gut, das mit der SSD überlege ich mir noch. Würde auch da gerne einige Tipps haben.

Die Antworten auf die Fragen sind oben editiert.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Was ist  RW3 TS2012  bitte schön für ein Spiel?

EAX ist tod und wird von ASUS und Win 7 nicht unterstützt.


----------



## ludscha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



> EAX ist tod und wird von ASUS und Win 7 nicht unterstützt.




Stimmt allerdings


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

okay dann fangen wir mal an:

a) okay, kann ich nicht beurteilen
b) okay
c) naja  Musst du entscheiden ob es dir das Wert ist, kenn mich mit Cases nicht so gut aus, es gibt aber deutlich billigere Lösungen. Einfachmal bei CaseKing rumsurfen. Soein 220mm Lüfter (Kühler sind nur die Kupferdinger auf Bauteilen) ist zwar schick, aber nur in Ausnahmefällen wirklich vonnöten.
d) okay, kenn ich mich auch nicht mit aus
e) Der 3570k ist genauso "neu" wie der 3770k, nur hat er kein Multithreading. Wenn du also nicht renderst/irgendwas multi-Thread optimiertes machst, ist er quasi genausogut wie der 3770k, nur halt 100€ billiger 

Zum Thema Wakü:
Was willst du jetzt wissen? Ob die von one was taugt? Höchstwarscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist die SSD denn wirklich so sehr von Vorteil? Die haben doch heutzutage recht wenig Speicherkapazität und dienen nur für Beschleunigung einiger für den Anwender wichtiger Programme/Spiele. Ich nutze lieber eine einfache große 2TB Festplatte, mit der ich dann nicht soviel Krimskrams hab. Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber irgendwie bin ich mir immer noch unsicher wegen SSDs und so.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema Wasserkühlung.


 
Professor Frink hat da schon Recht. Wenn High End, dann richtig. Deine Konfig ist ja nicht schlecht, aber die festplatte macht deinen rechner nur lahm. eine ssd macht deinen rechner *deutlich *(!) schneller, uach langfristig eine verdammt gute investition. und was spricht dagegen eine ssd und die 2TB hdd einzubauen? gar nix 
gerade bei high-end-systemen sollte man nicht an den falschen ecken sparen.

zum thema kühlung:
für 10€ mehr würde ich die wakü bei one.de nicht nehmen. entweder lass dir hier eine zusammenstellen und baust die dann selber ein, oder du nimmst einfach nen leistungsstarken luftkühler.
ich hatte selber mal ne wakü, hab mich nach einigen jahren und viel stress wieder dagegen entschieden. leistungsstarke luftkühler sind oft leiser als die pumpe, kühlen trotzdem gut und sind mehrfachkompatibel. außerdem kühlen sie durch den luftstrom umliegen hardware mit, was bei einer wakü nicht der fall ist (spawas, northbridge etc).


----------



## der_knoben (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

So, ich werd auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Die High-End-Wasserkühlung ist auf jeden Fall eine Kompaktkühlung ala Antec H20 620 oder Corsair H50. Die Lautstärke wird wohl bei dem Rechner allgemein High-End der Gefühle sein. DIe Graka wird auch nur das Ref-Design haben.

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H (Chipsatz: Z77/ATX) Hier würde wohl ein AsRock Z77 PRo4 reichen, gehe ich zumindest stark von aus. 100EUR
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K 4x 3.5 Ghz Hier sollte es auch ein i5 3570K tun. 210EUR
CPU Kühler: High End Wasserkühlung, intern (oder Prolimatech Panther) Ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho kostet rund 35EUR und kühlt nur 1-2°C schlechter als die Highend-Wakü (wenn überhaupt), und auch nur 1-2°C schlechter als die Top-Kühler ala Alpenföhn K2.
Arbeitsspeicher: 16384MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1333MHz (PC3-10600) (4x 4GB) 2x 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz CL9 machen zusammen 80EUR.
Grafikkarte: 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort Gigabyte GTX680 OC für 480EUR
Festplatte: 2000 GB SATA III, 5900upm, 64MB Samsung EcoGreen F4 2TB rund 100EUR
Laufwerk: BLU-RAY Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk Hier wird auch ein BluRay-Player/DVD Brenner reichen: 70EUR
Gehäuse: IN WIN Dragon Rider Big-Tower (ATX) (schwarz) Ich find das Gehäuse optisch auch sehr ansprechend, allerdings hast du da nen schönen Staubsauger. Ob da nen Seitenteil dran ist, oder nicht, macht bei dem großen Loch keinen unterschied mehr. Guck dir mal das Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer an. ~75EUR-
Netzteil: 700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580CM ~90EUR
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX PCI-E Die passt. ~55EUR.
Sind wir bei 1250EUR. Dazu packste noch eine Crucial m4 128GB für 100EUR, und dann bauste dir die Kiste selbst zusammen und gut ist.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und sind mehrfachkompatibel. außerdem kühlen sie durch den luftstrom umliegen hardware mit, was bei einer wakü nicht der fall ist (spawas, northbridge etc).


Mal abgesehen das man aktuell auf dem Mobo nichts mehr kühlen muss, außer man will es komplett passiv. Ist die einzigste nicht beim HW wechseln zu benutzende Komponete der Grakakühler, der Rest kann ohne Probleme weiter genutzt werden.


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich bin nicht sehr gut im selbst-Zusammenbauen, deshalb greife ich lieber zu einem Komplettsystem. Dann werde ich vielleicht einige Teile auswechseln, falls es nötig sein wird...

Ich würde gerne beim 3770K bleiben.  Okay, ich verzichte dann lieber auf die Wasserkühlung beim Kauf, will mir keine Probleme ansammeln. Die GTX680 will ich gerade im Referenzdesign haben, will keine Custom-Design irgendwie. Wollte schon lange eine im Referenzdesign. Ja, das IN WIN Gehäuse ist wohl ein Staubsauger, der Storm Trooper leuchtet aber rot und nicht, wie ich es eigentlich wollte, blau. Außerdem kühlt der besser finde ich mit mehr Kühlern drin. Denke nicht, dass ein 580W Netzteil ausreicht, da die GTX680 ohnehin schon mindestens 550W braucht. Da bleibt recht wenig übrig. Wenn ich mir noch eine SSD dazu nehmen soll, dann wirds dann etwas teuerer, mein Budget sollte eigentlich nicht über 1700€ liegen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich auch eine Maus und eine Tastatur mitbestelle, das treibt den Preis weiterhin in die Höhe.

RW3 TS2012 ist ein Zug-Simulator (Railworks 3: Train Simulator 2012) und unterstützt EAX. Und wie ihr kommt drauf, dass ASUS kein EAX unterstützt? Natürlich tut er das (sogar EAX 5.0, habe extra nachgeschaut, hier) und Windows auch. Viele Leute, die ich kenne, spielen RW3 TS2012 mit einer ASUS Soundkarte und es läuft bei denen ohne Probleme. Wenn nicht, stünde noch die Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D zur Auswahl. Ist die besser? Erklärt mir das nochmal, falls ich das falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sehr gut im selbst-Zusammenbauen, deshalb greife ich lieber zu einem Komplettsystem. Dann werde ich vielleicht einige Teile auswechseln, falls es nötig sein wird...



Hardwareversand baut dir deine Konfiguration für 20 Tacken zusammen. Sparste immernoch ne ganze Ecke gegenüber dieser one-Mühle.



matt1314 schrieb:


> Die GTX680 will ich gerade im Referenzdesign haben, will keine Custom-Design irgendwie. Wollte schon lange eine im Referenzdesign.



Referenzdesign ist nur bei Multi-GPU Setups praktischer. Fast jedes Custom-Design ist leiser, kühler oder beides. Bei der 680 ist allerdings auch das Referenzdesign brauchbar. Hast du irgendwelche bestimmten Gründe für ein Ref.Design oder nur die Ästhetik?



matt1314 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass ein 580W Netzteil ausreicht, da die GTX680 ohnehin schon mindestens 550W braucht.



Wo hast du das denn her? 
Falls das die Angabe von Nvidia zur minimalen Netzteilgröße ist ist, die bezieht sich auf das komplette System, nichtnur auf die Grafikkarte. Und wenn schon 550W dann maximal und nicht mindestens 

Zum Thema Gehäuse:
Les dir besser nen paar Tests durch und vermute nicht einfach anhand der Lüfter( es sind Lüfter, keine Kühler!)-zahl. Wenn du einfachnur nach Gefühl gehst bist du grade im PC-Bereich sehr schnell der gelackmeierte.
Bei Gehäusen ist auch der Airflow/die Lüfterpositionierung/Richtung sehr wichtig für die Kühlleistung.

Zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Referenzdesign ist nur bei Multi-GPU Setups praktischer. Fast jedes Custom-Design ist leiser, kühler oder beides. Bei der 680 ist allerdings auch das Referenzdesign brauchbar. Hast du irgendwelche bestimmten Gründe für ein Ref.Design oder nur die Ästhetik?



Ja, das Außendesign gefällt mir mehr als die Custom-Editions.



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her?
> Falls das die Angabe von Nvidia zur minimalen Netzteilgröße ist ist, die bezieht sich auf das komplette System, nichtnur auf die Grafikkarte



Also hier steht "Min. erforderliche Systemleistung: 550W". Liege ich da falsch?



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gehäuse:
> Les dir besser nen paar Tests durch und vermute nicht einfach anhand der Lüfter( es sind Lüfter, keine Kühler!)-zahl. Wenn du einfachnur nach Gefühl gehst bist du grade im PC-Bereich sehr schnell der gelackmeierte.
> Bei Gehäusen ist auch der Airflow/die Lüfterpositionierung/Richtung sehr wichtig für die Kühlleistung.



Gut, werde mich noch informieren, aber durch die ganzen Reviews des IN WIN Gehäuses war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Airflow ziemlich gut ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Also hier steht "Min. erforderliche Systemleistung: 550W". Liege ich da falsch?


 

Nö, liegst du nicht. Das heißt im Klartext dass du mindestens ein 550Watt Netzteil brauchst wenn du diese Karte in dein System einbauen willst.
Nicht dass die Karte allein 550Watt verbraucht und schon garnicht dass sie mindestens 550Watt verbraucht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Also hier steht "Min. erforderliche Systemleistung: 550W". Liege ich da falsch?


 
Die GTX 680 zieht *maximal ungefähr 365 Watt*

Grüße, DieMangoKiwi


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: High End Wasserkühlung*

Na gut, mal schauen. Das mit Hardwareversand werde ich mir auch noch anschauen, die haben jedoch die GTX680 nicht im Ref. Design. Mal noch eine Frage, die jetzt blöderweise nicht zum Thema passt: Ich könnte ja theoretisch die Soundkarte beim Kauf auslassen (einfach Onboard Sound beibehalten) und mir dann eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium bei Amazon bestellen. Die kostet ja auch nicht die Welt (~70€) und dann einfach in das neue System einbauen. Würde das gehen? Würdet ihr mir die Soundkarte empfehlen? Die unterstützt jedenfalls 100% EAX 5.0.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, die Karte kannst du einfach reinstecken. Allerdings sind die Creative Karten eher für Gamer gemacht, ich finde sie nicht so gut für Musik und Filme wie meine Auzentech Karte...


----------



## matt1314 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich bin ja auch Gamer, aber unterstützt sie nicht zufällig auch ASIO? Wenn nicht, dann ist es auch kein Weltuntergang, ich komme mit meinem ASIO4ALL v2 Treiber ganz zurecht, habe zurzeit nur Onboard Sound.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

EAX wird von Vista/7 nicht unterstüzt, da braucht es extra Programme um sich dran vorvei zu mogeln, aber die unterstützen nicht alle Spiele.
Also kauf dir XP oder 8!

Jetzt verwechle ich schon Asio mit EAX ich bin zu müde.


----------



## PEG96 (1. Mai 2012)

Naja, frUher bot die creative den vorteil von eax, dieser ist nun nicht mehr vorhanden, da die Anzahl der Spiele die Eax unterstUtzen sehr sehr gering ist.
Deshalb würdecich an deiner Stelle zu einer Xonar DX oder D1 greifen.
Falls du dieses ganze Dolby Headphone Gedöns nicjt brauchst(so wie ich ) könnte mein Geheimtipp, das Behringer Uac 222 etwas fUr dich sein, das Teil liefert einen guten Klang, kann aber nur Stereo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

EAX ist Geschichte seit Windows den Kram nicht mehr supportet.
Kein Entwickler baut das noch in ein neues Game ein. Hier gibts 5.1 und gut.
Asus bietet derzeit einfach die besseren Soundkarten an.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Also ratet ihr mir doch lieber zu der Xonar DX und nicht der X-Fi Titanium? Wenn Windows 7 keine EAX unterstützt, wiese haben denn so viele Leute, die ich kenne eine Soundkarte, die EAX unterstützt und bei denen läuft in Railworks 3 auch der Sound mit den EAX Effekten. Im Launcher von RW3 kann man einen Haken aktivieren, um EAX einzuschalten. Deshalb bin ich etwas ratlos. Wer bietet denn die bessere Klangqualität, Asus oder Creative?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Creative ALchemy, damit wird etwas umgangen.
Google mal danach


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Okay, habs mir angeschaut. Damit werden also die EAX Effekte für Vista und 7 wiederhergestellt. Dann würde das doch passen, oder?


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Die Asus Soundkarten haben einen sehr guten Klang, und weniger Treiberprobleme, als der Creative-Quark. Ich hatte vorher eine Creative Soka, und jetzt eine Asus Xonar DX 7.1, daher habe ich einen direkten Vergleich.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Also ist der einzige Nachteil an den Creative Karten der Treiber, richtig? Was ist mit dem Klang? Ist der Klang bei der Asus Xonar DX besser als bei der Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium? Würde gerne ein paar mehr Meinungen dazu hören, damit ich weiß, für welche ich mich letztendlich entscheiden soll. Und noch eine andere Frage: Ich habe einen HP w2216 Monitor mit integrierten Lautsprechern. Werde ich durch diese Lautsprecher dann den Klang der Soundkarte zu spüren bekommen? Oder muss ich mir separate Lautsprecher kaufen? Wenn ja, welche würden empfehlenswert sein?


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Mai 2012)

Die Monitorlautsprecher sind gelinde gesagt Bull****. Ich würde dir ein gutes Headset, wie z.B.: Das Razer Maelstorm empfehlen. Bei Boxen kenn ich mich leider nicht aus...


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Die Monitor Boxen kannst Du echt vergessen. Bzw. wenn Du mit denen zufrieden bist, brauchst Du garantiert keine Soundkarte. 

Wie hoch wäre denn das Budget? Kommen auch Kopfhörer in Frage?


----------



## Rat Six (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist aber nett, von den zugegeben bescheidenen Monitorboxen zu einer genauso miesen Razertröte zu raten.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich nicht über 1700€-1750€ gehen, aber was würden gute Boxen sein? Ein Headset will ich nicht so sehr, spiele nicht so gern mit Kopfhörern. Ich hab auch welche von Panasonic (RP-HTX7), die sind aber wahrscheinlich nicht so gut. Außerdem - wie schon gesagt - möchte ich noch Maus und Tastatur mitbestellen. Wenn ich mich für die Creative Karte entscheiden würde, würde mein PC insgesamt ~1650€ kosten, inklusive Maus und Tastatur. Hinzu kommt dann die 70€ teure Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium. Würde gerne aber auch Boxen haben, die gut den Klang der Soundkarte wiedergeben können, sodass es auch spürbar wird.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Mach mal Fotos vom Raum, in dem der Rechner steht, und poste die hier 

(Kleiner Scherz )

Du könntest Dir mal die Edifier C3, 2.1 System (SPK-EF-C3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland anschauen.


----------



## der_knoben (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Wie sieht deine Konfig jetzt eigentlich aus?


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab mal folgende Soundsysteme gefunden, die Edifier ist doch wohl einwenig zu teuer. Bei mir stehen jetzt zur Auswahl Logitech Z323 (2.1) oder Trust XpertTouch System (2.1). Welcher von denen ist besser? Oder gibt es ähnliche Systeme, die nicht über ~40€ hinausgehen?

Meine Konfig sieht folgendermaßen aus, soweit ich mich jetzt entschieden habe, ist noch nicht 100% sicher:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H (Chipsatz: Z77/ATX)
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K 4x 3.5 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Panther
Arbeitsspeicher: 16384MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1333MHz (PC3-10600) (4x 4GB)
Grafikkarte: 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort
Festplatte: 2000 GB SATA III, 5900upm, 64MB
Laufwerk: BLU-RAY Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk
Gehäuse: IN WIN Dragon Rider Big-Tower (ATX) (schwarz)
Netzteil: 700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Boxen: noch nicht entschieden...


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

700 Watt? Willst Du eine Mikrowelle mit anschließen?


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ist doch sonst zu wenig für das ganze System, wenn ohnehin die GTX680 schon 550W verbraucht.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

 Kopf auf Tisch

Das hatten wir vor 2 Seiten schonmal, so langsam habe ich das Gefühl das du es nicht ganz ernst meinst.


----------



## Soldyah (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Dir ist aber schon klar das dir hier alle helfen wollen, Geld zu sparen und auch was ordentliches zu bekommen, oder?
Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, das da einer von Anfang sich was in den Kopf gesetzt hat 
und nur darauf wartet das mal einer sagt: Top PC, so würd ich den auch kaufen


----------



## der_knoben (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Hier meiner, guckst dir an, wieviel nen OC System mit ner GTX680 frisst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 17) - ComputerBase

Bist du dir sicher, dass es immer noch der PC von One.de werden soll. Vllt kann man ja bei Alternate was passenden zusammenstellen, was günstiger ist.


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Die GTX 680 frisst unter Last 200W
Die CPU max. 100W
Der Rest 50W
Das macht so ca. 350W 
350=550 wär für mich was ganz neues...

D.h. 480W reichen auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich n Rechenfehler gemacht hab

EDIT: Treshold war schneller


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ist doch sonst zu wenig für das ganze System, wenn ohnehin die GTX680 schon 550W verbraucht.


 
Ein komplettes System inklusive GTX 680 zieht keine 330 Watt.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ist doch sonst zu wenig für das ganze System, wenn ohnehin die GTX680 schon 550W verbraucht.


 vor 2 Seiten habe ich geschrieben:


Professor Frink schrieb:


> Das heißt im Klartext dass du mindestens ein 550Watt Netzteil brauchst wenn du diese Karte in dein System einbauen willst.
> Nicht dass die Karte allein 550Watt verbraucht und schon garnicht dass sie mindestens 550Watt verbraucht



Also ich fühle mich verarscht. Bei solcher Beratungsresistenz bin ich fast versucht dir dein MiniKraftwerk und die "High-End-Wasserkühlung" zu empfehlen. Damit kannst du dir nen Gartenteich mit Starkstromzaun drumrum bauen, für was anderes ist das nicht geeignet.
Wenn du etwas plaudern willst gibts genug Chatrooms in den Weiten des Internets. Wenn du beraten werden willst, dann verhalte dich bitte entsprechend. Wir verlangen ja nicht viel, aber wenigstens mitdenken solltest du schon.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also ich fühle mich verarscht. Bei solcher Beratungsresistenz bin ich fast versucht dir dein MiniKraftwerk und die "High-End-Wasserkühlung" zu empfehlen. Damit kannst du dir nen Gartenteich mit Starkstromzaun drumrum bauen, für was anderes ist das nicht geeignet.


 
Hier ist das Top Netzteil für den Rechner. 
China-Böller: Hantol Silent 700 Watt mit Fake-PFC aus Zement


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Naja, ich war etwas unsicher mit dem Netzteil, bitte das zu entschuldigen, wollte nicht wie ein Noob rüberkommen . 

Dachte immer, weniger als 700W sind nicht ausreichend für ne GTX680. Naja, ich könnte auch ein 600W Netzteil einbauen lassen. Ich würde natürlich sehr gerne dasselbe günstiger haben, aber nicht allzu sehr abweichend von der oben genannten Konfig (i7-3770K und 16GB RAM sollten bleiben). 

Ich wollte ja die GTX680 im Referenzdesign, deshalb ja auch one.de, weil es die sonst nirgendwo mehr im Ref. Design gibt (soweit ich geschaut hatte). Falls wir hier zusammen etwas günstigeres zusammenstellen, dann könnte es eventuell auch noch eine SSD sein.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Alles unter einem Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.3 (EPM1500EGT) | Geizhals.at EU ist zu wenig. Aber übertakten würde ich damit nicht!


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ist ja gut, Spaß beiseite. 

Also würde ein 550W Netzteil ausreichen? Alles klar, wie gesagt, ich war mir etwas unsicher, tut mir sehr Leid, will hier natürlich nicht plaudern, sondern eine professionelle Beratung haben.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 680 | Geizhals Deutschland

Es gibt genug Anbieter, die Referenzmodelle verkaufen 

Ein Tipp von mir: Kauf dir die von EVGA, da sie im Garantiefall sehr kulant sind


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

3 mal rev Design:
EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2680) | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2682) | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2684) | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind aber alle atm nicht lieferbar, wird sich aber bald ändern.


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Sogar ein 480W Nt würde OC Reserve haben


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Naja, ich war etwas unsicher mit dem Netzteil, bitte das zu entschuldigen, wollte nicht wie ein Noob rüberkommen .



Wenn irgendwas unklar ist oder du das nicht auf Anhieb verstehst dann frag einfach nach.
Es gibt auch keine blöden Fragen. Niemand ist perfekt oder weiß alles.
Denk aber daran aufmerksam zu lesen. Wir erzählen dir keinen Unsinn. Das hat alles Hand und Fuß.



matt1314 schrieb:


> Dachte immer, weniger als 700W sind nicht ausreichend für ne GTX680. Naja, ich könnte auch ein 600W Netzteil einbauen lassen. Ich würde natürlich sehr gerne dasselbe günstiger haben, aber nicht allzu sehr abweichend von der oben genannten Konfig (i7-3770K und 16GB RAM sollten bleiben).



Für die Kombination ist ein Straight E9 CM580 ausreichen.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja die GTX680 im Referenzdesign, deshalb ja auch one.de, weil es die sonst nirgendwo mehr im Ref. Design gibt (soweit ich geschaut hatte). Falls wir hier zusammen etwas günstigeres zusammenstellen, dann könnte es eventuell auch noch eine SSD sein.



Dass one.de die GTX 680 haben soll und andere nicht ist so eine Sache. Das kann auch nur ein Lockangebot sein. Am Ende haben sie die Karte doch nicht und du musst warten.

Ich würde ein System schon mal fertig machen und die Grafikkarte erst mal weglassen. Du kannst so lange die IGP nutzen und wenn die GTX 680 wieder verfügbar ist kaufst du dir eine.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Okay, die von EVGA sieht ja ganz nett aus, fast wie das Referenzmodell. Denke, mit der GTX680 hätten wir das ja geregelt. Dann muss es auch nicht one.de sein.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde das hier nehmen:Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.3 (EPM500AWT) | Geizhals.at EU

Mein X-560 scheint Probleme zu machen.

Die EVGA sind das Ref Modell halt mit Backplate.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Selbst wenn Du die CPU auf 5 GHz prügelst, und die Grafikkarte bis zum Anschlag übertaktest, wird der Rechner nicht über ~420 Watt ziehen. Daher reicht das Straight Power E9 480 völlig aus.

Im normalen Spielebetrieb kannst Du so mit max. 280-300 Watt Leistungsaufnahme rechnen.


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Hatte ich das nicht auch schon geschrieben?


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



coroc schrieb:


> Hatte ich das nicht auch schon geschrieben?



Keine Ahnung, ich blättere nie zurück


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab jetzt dein Geständniss


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

So, mal ganz provisorisch etwas Ähnliches bei Alternate zusammengebaut. Sogar mit einer besseren Soundkarte für dieselben gesamten 1700€. Hier die Eigenschaften, bitte Korrekturen vornehmen :

 *CPU Lüfter*
             Alpenföhn Himalaya
                                                            1 x € 51,90*
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*
 *Netzteile*
             Antec EA-500 Green
1x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 69,90*
 *Gehäuse Midi Tower*
             SilverStone PS06B-W
Window-Kit, schwarz/blau                                                                       1 x € 99,90*
 *Sound*
             Creative SB X-FI Titanium HD SB1270
                                                            1 x € 142,90*
 *Case Modding Lüfter*
             Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED
3-Pin-/5,25"-Anschluss, transparent/schwarz                                                                       1 x € 6,99*
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 mSATA                                                                       1 x € 112,90*
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Western Digital WD20EARX 2 TB
SATA 600, Caviar Green                                                                       1 x € 99,90*
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1866*
             Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Quad-Kit
KHX1866C9D3K4/16GX, XMP                                                                       1 x € 152,90*
Gesamt: € 1.683,19*


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Willst du übertakten?
Wofür brauchst du das Teil?


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch, außerdem bringt schnellerer RAM so gut wie keinen Performancevorteil.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Alles klar, danke, korregiert.  Stimmt, 1866 Mhz sind zu viel, 1600 MHz sind doch normal, oder? Ich habe jetzt noch Maus und Tastatur hinzugefügt:


 *CPU Lüfter*
             Alpenföhn Himalaya
                                                            1 x € 51,90*
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*
 *Netzteile*
             Antec EA-500 Green
1x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 69,90*
 *Mäuse & Trackballs Kabel*
             CM Storm Xornet Gaming mouse
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 19,99*
 *Gehäuse Midi Tower*
             SilverStone PS06B-W
Window-Kit, schwarz/blau                                                                       1 x € 99,90*
 *Sound*
             Creative SB X-FI Titanium HD SB1270
                                                            1 x € 142,90*
 *Case Modding Lüfter*
             Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED
3-Pin-/5,25"-Anschluss, transparent/schwarz                                                                       1 x € 6,99*
 *Tastaturen Kabel*
             Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard
beleuchtet, anthrazit/schwarz                                                                       1 x € 69,90*
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 mSATA                                                                       1 x € 112,90*
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Western Digital WD20EARX 2 TB
SATA 600, Caviar Green                                                                       1 x € 99,90*
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600*
             Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
KHX1600C9D3K4/16GX, XMP                                                                       1 x € 94,90*


Was lässt sich noch verbessern? Wo könnte man noch evtl. sparen? Welches Laufwerk soll ich nehmen, damit Blu-Ray lesen und DVD brennen möglich ist?


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Die RAM Spannung ist immer noch zu hoch  --> G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit

Kühler würde ich den Thermalright Macho nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Ich würde als Tastatur eine X4 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Was willst du mit dem Netzteil? 
Das hat nur einen PCIe Stromstecker.

Gibt beim Netzteil mehr Geld aus.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Oder ein HCG mit 520W ist auch gut und günstiger.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Update:*
*

 *CPU Lüfter*
             Thermalright HR-02 Macho
                                                            1 x € 35,99*       
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*       
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*       
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*       
 *Netzteile*
             Antec EA-500 Green
1x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 69,90*       
 *Mäuse & Trackballs Kabel*
             CM Storm Xornet Gaming mouse
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 19,99*       
 *Gehäuse Midi Tower*
             SilverStone PS06B-W
Window-Kit, schwarz/blau                                                                       1 x € 99,90*       
 *Sound*
             Creative SB X-FI Titanium HD SB1270
                                                            1 x € 142,90*       
 *Case Modding Lüfter*
             Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED
3-Pin-/5,25"-Anschluss, transparent/schwarz                                                                       1 x € 6,99*       
 *Tastaturen Kabel*
             Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard
beleuchtet, schwarz (hochglanz)                                                                       1 x € 36,99*       
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 mSATA                                                                       1 x € 112,90*       
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Western Digital WD20EARX 2 TB
SATA 600, Caviar Green                                                                       1 x € 99,90*       
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600*
             G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
F3-1600C9Q-16GAB, Ares-Serie                                                                       1 x € 88,90*       
  
Bin mir noch nicht sicher beim Gehäuselüfter (Case Modding Lüfter), bei der Mainboard und beim Laufwerk. Vielleicht irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Tausche mal endlich das NT aus!


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ja, sorry, konnte gar nicht so schnell mitkommen so schnell ihr schreibt. xD So, ausgetauscht:



 *CPU Lüfter*
             Thermalright HR-02 Macho
                                                            1 x € 35,99*
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*
 *Netzteile*
             Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
2x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 59,90*
 *Mäuse & Trackballs Kabel*
             CM Storm Xornet Gaming mouse
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 19,99*
 *Gehäuse Midi Tower*
             SilverStone PS06B-W
Window-Kit, schwarz/blau                                                                       1 x € 99,90*
 *Sound*
             Creative SB X-FI Titanium HD SB1270
                                                            1 x € 142,90*
 *Case Modding Lüfter*
             Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED
3-Pin-/5,25"-Anschluss, transparent/schwarz                                                                       1 x € 6,99*
 *Tastaturen Kabel*
             Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard
beleuchtet, schwarz (hochglanz)                                                                       1 x € 36,99*
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 mSATA                                                                       1 x € 112,90*
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Western Digital WD20EARX 2 TB
SATA 600, Caviar Green                                                                       1 x € 99,90*
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600*
             G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
F3-1600C9Q-16GAB, Ares-Serie                                                                       1 x € 88,90*
 Noch nicht sicher bei:

- Gehäuselüfter (Case Modding Lüfter), 
- Mainboard 
- Laufwerk

Vielleicht einige Gehäuse Empfehlungen? Sowas, was vielleicht dem IN WIN Dragon Rider ähnlich ist, vielleicht sogar mit blauer LED.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall leisere Lüfter nehmen, z.B. Enermax T.B.Apollish Blau 120x120x25

Soundkarte wäre die Asus Xonar besser.

HDD würde ich eine flottere mit 7200 Schleudertouren nehmen.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ok, Lüfter geändert. Welche Xonar denn am besten? Das mit EAX ist dann wohl unnötig, stimmts? Und welche Festplatte mit 7200 Umdrehungen (also von welcher Firma)? Ist das Mainboard gut? Welches Laufwerk sollte ich nehmen (Blu-Ray lesen, DVD brennen)? Und welches Gehäuse am besten?


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

EAX wird seit Vista nicht mehr unterstützt.

Nimm eine Samsung F3 1TB.

Das Mainboard wäre nicht mein Fall. Einfach zu blau. 
Wie wäre es damit?
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

So würde ich es machen:

Board: Asrock Z77 Extreme4

Soka: ASUS Xonar DX/XD

HDD: Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB

Laufwerk: ASUS BC-12B1ST


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Das Asrock ist aber nicht lieferbar.


----------



## matt1314 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

So, für heute letztes Update, melde mich morgen wieder.  Riesen Dank schon mal!


 *CPU Lüfter*
             Thermalright HR-02 Macho
                                                            1 x € 35,99*       
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*       
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*       
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*       
 *Netzteile*
             Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
2x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 59,90*       
 *Mäuse & Trackballs Kabel*
             CM Storm Xornet Gaming mouse
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 19,99*       
 *Gehäuse Big Tower*
             Cooler Master HAF X
Window Kit, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 139,90*       
 *Sound*
             ASUS Xonar DX/XD
7.1 Sound                                                                       1 x € 66,90*       
 *Gehäuse Lüfter*
             Enermax T.B.Apollish Blau 120x120x25
                                                            1 x € 8,99*       
 *Tastaturen Kabel*
             Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard
beleuchtet, schwarz (hochglanz)                                                                       1 x € 36,99*       
 *Blu-ray Combo SATA*
             ASUS BC-12B1ST
12-fach Blu-Ray lesen, Blende in Schwarz                                                                       1 x € 73,90*       
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 eSATA3                                                                       1 x € 117,90*       
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
SATA 300, Spinpoint F3                                                                       1 x € 74,90*       
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600*
             G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
F3-1600C9Q-16GAB, Ares-Serie                                                                       1 x € 88,90*


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Das HAF X ist sehr groß. Die Kabel des Netzteils sind zu kurz dafür. Du musst Verlängerungen für den 8 Pin und den 24 Pin mit kaufen.
Oder ein anderes Netzteil nehmen. 

Und wieso willst du jetzt ein µATX Mainboard haben?


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich kapier ihn einfach nicht


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich weiß nicht, welches Gehäuse zu welchem Mainboard passt, deshalb habe ich einfach den HAF X genommen. Ich sollte doch das ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 nehmen, oder? Habe ich ein anderes genommen oder wie? Was ist denn µATX? So, nochmal erneuert:





 *CPU Lüfter*
             Thermalright HR-02 Macho
                                                            1 x € 35,99*       
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*       
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*       
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*       
 *Netzteile*
             Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
2x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 59,90*       
 *Mäuse & Trackballs Kabel*
             CM Storm Xornet Gaming mouse
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 19,99*       
 *Gehäuse Midi Tower*
             Cooler Master HAF RC-922M-KKN1-GP
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 99,90*       
 *Sound*
             ASUS Xonar DX/XD
7.1 Sound                                                                       1 x € 66,90*       
 *Tastaturen Kabel*
             Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard
beleuchtet, schwarz (hochglanz)                                                                       1 x € 36,99*       
 *Blu-ray Combo SATA*
             ASUS BC-12B1ST
12-fach Blu-Ray lesen, Blende in Schwarz                                                                       1 x € 61,90*       
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0                                                                       1 x € 132,90*       
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
SATA 300, Spinpoint F3                                                                       1 x € 74,90*       
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600*
             G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
F3-1600C9Q-16GAB, Ares-Serie                                                                       1 x € 88,90*       

Den Gehäuse-Lüfter kann ich jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr auswählen...


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Kauf dir statt dem HAF das CM690.
Cooler Master CM690II Advanced
Das hat auch schon USB 3.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Okay, danke.  Habe das mit dem Fenster genommen.


 *CPU Lüfter*
             Thermalright HR-02 Macho
                                                            1 x € 35,99*       
 *Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe*
             EVGA Geforce GTX 680 SuperClocked
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI                                                                       1 x € 539,-*       
 *Software OEM Betriebssysteme*
             Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit                                                                       1 x € 82,90*       
 *CPU Sockel 1155*
             Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge"                                                                       1 x € 324,-*       
 *Netzteile*
             Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
2x PCIe, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 59,90*       
 *Mäuse & Trackballs Kabel*
             CM Storm Xornet Gaming mouse
schwarz                                                                       1 x € 19,99*       
 *Gehäuse Midi Tower*
             Cooler Master CM690II Advanced
USB 3.0, Window-Kit, schwarz                                                                       1 x € 109,90*       
 *Sound*
             ASUS Xonar DX/XD
7.1 Sound                                                                       1 x € 66,90*       
 *Tastaturen Kabel*
             Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard
beleuchtet, schwarz (hochglanz)                                                                       1 x € 36,99*       
 *Blu-ray Combo SATA*
             ASUS BC-12B1ST
12-fach Blu-Ray lesen, Blende in Schwarz                                                                       1 x € 61,90*       
 *Mainboards Sockel 1155*
             ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0                                                                       1 x € 132,90*       
 *Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA*
             Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
SATA 300, Spinpoint F3                                                                       1 x € 74,90*       
 *Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600*
             G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
F3-1600C9Q-16GAB, Ares-Serie                                                                       1 x € 88,90*       

Welchen Gehäuse-Lüfter soll ich jetzt nehmen? Und installiert Alternate Windows 7 in der OEM Version schon vor oder muss man das selbst machen? Bei one.de installieren die das einem schon vor.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Das mit dem Fenster ist auch gut. Wie du magst.

Als Lüfter kannst du Silent Wings von BeQuiet nehmen. Oder Wing Boost von Alpenföhn.
Enermax T.B. sind ebenfalls gut. Scythe Slip Stream auch.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Okay, aber welche Silent Wings? Da gibts so ziemlich viele. Und die Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium ist an sich gut, nur dass sie Treiberinstallationsprobleme hat oder so? Und ist die Logitech G110 Tastatur generell empfehlenswert?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Nein, die einzigste Rubberomde die man epmpfehlen kann ist die X4.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Hier ist das 140mm Modell und das 120mm Modell von EKL.
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange (84000000065) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost orange (84000000066) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich habe die schon ein paar mal verbaut und bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Hier die Silent Wings.
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Asus ist technisch besser. Die einzige X-Fi die noch mithalten kann ist die HD.
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD, PCIe x1 (70SB127000001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ok, Lüfter eingebaut. Ich denke, ich werde der Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium (oder vielleicht sogar noch die Fatal1ty Professional Version) eine Chance geben. Falls aus der nichts wird, werde ich sie zurückschicken und mir eine Asus holen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Das musst du wissen.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Naja, die Mehrheit sagt ja, dass sie keine Probleme mit den Treibern hatte und es gibt ja auch eine Patch von Creative, der das Problem behebt, falls die Karte unter Windows 7 nicht erkannt wird. D.h. man könnte es einfach mal austesten. Bestelle mein System sowieso in ungefähr 6 Wochen...


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

In 6 Wochen kann eine Menge passieren.
Aber Creative macht bis dahin keinen neuen Treiber.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ja, da kann einiges passieren, aber das mit den Treibern ist wahr.  Auch wenn es noch etwas bis zur Bestellung dauert, würde ich jetzt schon mal gerne wissen, wie ich die Soundkarte mit dem Logitech Z323 System verbinden könnte. D.h. welches Kabel muss dann wohin gesteckt werden. Liegen die Audio Kabel schon bei oder muss man sie sich auch separat kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Audio Kabel musst du extra kaufen.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Welche sollen es denn sein? Könntest du mir ein Beispiel nennen? Ich habe bereits ein Klinke-Klinke Kabel (3,5mm) von Hama. Welche brauche ich noch?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe ein optisches Kabel. Das habe ich extra gekauft.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Bei Amazon sehe ich nur solche Toslink Kabel, wenn ich "optisches Kabel" eingebe. Hast du so eins? Wenn ja, wie schließt du es an?

Edit: Bei Amazon steht:

Lieferumfang: Logitech Z323 2.1 PC Lautsprechersystem (2  Satelliten-Lautsprecher, 1 Subwoofer) , *Netzkabel und farbkodierte  Audiokabel*, Bedienungsanleitung, Zwei Jahre Garantie und technische  Hotline

Vielleicht brauche ich dann keine selbst zu kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Toslink ist ein optisches Kabel.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ok, aber wenn dem Z323 schon Kabel beiliegen, dann brauche ich ja keine mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ich weiß nicht ob da schon Kabel bei sind.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Hier steht:

Netzkabel + *Audiokabel (Stereo-Cinch auf 3,5 mm)* + Bedienungsanleitung.

Dann brauche ja nichts mehr. Diese 3,5 mm Klinke dann einfach in die Soundkarte rein, oder? Wenn ja, dann wo genau bei der Creative Soundkarte?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Das sind aber nur Cinch Kabel für analoge Übertragung. Ob das auch ein optisches beinhaltet weiß ich nicht.


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Treshold war schneller


----------



## Jeanboy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Hier steht:
> 
> Netzkabel + *Audiokabel (Stereo-Cinch auf 3,5 mm)* + Bedienungsanleitung.
> 
> Dann brauche ja nichts mehr. Diese 3,5 mm Klinke dann einfach in die Soundkarte rein, oder? Wenn ja, dann wo genau bei der Creative Soundkarte?


 
Was du alles fragst... Les doch einfach die Gebrauchsanweisung, da steht es

So langsam glaube ich, dass er einfach nur ein Troll ist, der gar keinen neuen PC kauft.


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Was du alles fragst... Les doch einfach die Gebrauchsanweisung, da steht es
> 
> So langsam glaube ich, dass er einfach nur ein Troll ist, der gar keinen neuen PC kauft.



und uns belustigen will


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Nein, ich bin kein Troll! Ich möchte nur halt alle Details wissen, bevor ich es mir kaufe. Wie soll ich denn die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen, wenn ich das System noch nicht einmal habe?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich wohl noch ein zusätzliches Stereo-Cinch 3,5 mm Kabel brauchen werde, da ich ja noch den Monitor verbinden müsste. Ich bin halt mit sowas noch nicht ganz vertraut, deshalb brauche ich etwas Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Hast du dir denn die Beschreibung genau durchgelesen?
Auch mal Reviews im Netz angeguckt?


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Vielleicht gibts auf der Herstellerhomepage die Anleitung als PDF Datei
Ausserdem könntest du im Hifi-Unterforum fragen

EDIT: Guck mal hier*http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx*


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC mit High End Wasserkühlung*

Ok, hab im Unterforum gefragt. Es sind keine weiteren Kabel nötig. Dennoch wird mir das Edifier C2 empfohlen und ich denke, ich sollte dem nachgehen, denn es ist nur 30 € teurer.


----------

